
Biden campaign launches official Animal Crossing: New Horizons yard signs - richardanaya
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/1/21409727/biden-harris-animal-crossing-campaign-new-horizons-yard-signs-election
======
rvz
> "This is a kids game. Can we at least keep politics out of children’s’
> lives?"

Yes, Please.

Looks like you can't even escape the political hellhole even when you are
playing a children's game. This has been done before in the Hong Kong Protests
and now this.

Really? Come on guys. This is the platform of choice you have selected to
continue the fight on? This is the "Pokemon Go to the polls" nonsense once
again.

~~~
jlongr
It's just one of the platforms that they are utilizing, not the only one. A
campaign will explore many possible avenues in order to reach voters; this is
just another means of voter outreach, like the campaign's Twitter account or
door-to-door canvassing.

There is nothing hellish about it. If people don't want it they don't have to
download it. And it's not a game exclusively for children.

